# License Plate LEDs for the Audi MK1 TT - Error Free - Plug & Play - Free Shipping - Lifetime Warranty - Crisp White Light Temp.



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Please note that the photos below are using the same License Plate LEDs that are used for the Audi MK1 TT.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHECK OUT OUR NEW AUDI SECTION ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!*
CLICK HERE for all Updated LEDs for your Audi Car - updated with new LEDs weekly!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Interior FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

*License Plate FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models

*Trunk Strip FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models



-Crisp White Light temperature
-Error Free
-Plug & Play
-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Why isn't MK1 TT listed as compatible on that page? Do they come with housings as well? I'm interested, as one of mine is destroyed and the other is holding on by a thread...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Why isn't MK1 TT listed as compatible on that page? Do they come with housings as well? I'm interested, as one of mine is destroyed and the other is holding on by a thread...


Yes mk1 also if you have the 36mm festoon - no housing, just the LED bulb:
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models

We will update the website to add that model.

Thank you


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks! So do you guys sell a housing for the mk1 TT as well? The aperture above the license plate is about 2.75" wide... Mine's toast, which is why I asked about the bulbs. If I can get both the housing(s) and the bulb(s) from you, I will.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Thanks! So do you guys sell a housing for the mk1 TT as well? The aperture above the license plate is about 2.75" wide... Mine's toast, which is why I asked about the bulbs. If I can get both the housing(s) and the bulb(s) from you, I will.


Sorry we do not have the license plates housing, only the bulbs, thanks for asking.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Just purchased the LED bulbs for my mk1. Can't wait to get them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dieGone said:


> Just purchased the LED bulbs for my mk1. Can't wait to get them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thank you - all items ship daily with a tracking # so you should have your LEDs arriving soon.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% off Military discount!
Contact: http://deautokey.com/contact

Simply send them your info or email deAuto with a military email. It is that simple!
-They reply quickly – same day with your discount code
-Applies to anyone serving and vets also
-10% never expires - use it at anytime, no rush!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you really want to light up your trunk you can try our universal LED trunk strip 48 bright white LEDs with all adapters required for a simply plug and play install:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs are an investment.
Check out www.deAutoLED.com to see all our LEDs available! 

LEDs:
-Are an upgrade to any car
-Creates a more appealing & modern look to your car
-Are safer and creates a more enjoyable riding experience 

-Our LEDs come with a Lifetime Warranty!

This is one of the few mods that will normally add to your car’s resale value! (If you purchase ones that look OEM and work like OEM bulbs)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kobaltblauAR said:


> Finally got around to installing my PH24WY bulbs that I purchased around Thanksgiving...
> 
> Thanks for the great product!



Pickup a set of these BRIGHT BRIGHT Front turns for yourself!

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 LED footwells!

-easilychoose from over 15 colors with a click of a button
-cool effects like fade/strobe
-all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs
-no unsightly wires
-no coding, flickering or wiring required - 100% simply install!

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models










Video of these in action!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have everything you need for your Audi - you can use a bulb guide to figure out the right bulbs for you and find it all on our site - if you cannot find something our friendly staff are available 24/7 to help!
*Bulb guide:*
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

*Site:*
Home | deAutoKey

-turn signals
-reverse
-license plates
-interior kits
-fog kits
-city leds
-All tested to work and look good in your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*10% off everything: "T10"
15% off $200+ Purchase: "T15"
20% off $300+ Purchase: "T20"*


----------

